# BreatheRight Strips for ears



## savapet2

We can't deny that GSD ears are what makes them look so regal. Most GSD owners love those ears up and stress out when they don't come up. I know I did. My puppy is now 10 months old. I tried taping, gluing and Tear Mender and none of them worked. All the literature I read made me believe that it was too late b/c of his age. I didin't give up. When he was 8.5 months I began gluing two strips of BreathRight Strips in a narrow X formation inside his ear close to the outside edge and just above the hump on the bottom of his ear.. I used Skin Bond. When it came out I would do it again. No one really noticed it since I used the tan colored ones. I went through a few boxes. When the strips fell out I would wait to see how long the ear would stand. Usually a few hours at the most. It has now been 4 days and his ear has not fallen. It doesn't look like it will either. His ears are slightly soft so when he runs that ear wobbles but it stays up now. Even if his ear never came up I would definitey use the strips. We like the ears up and this is definitely a great alternative to implants or down ears.


----------



## BoyMaximus

i tried this, but, the strips only stayed in for a second! they popped right out as soon as he ran around. am i doing it wrong?


----------



## savapet2

Only the skin bond will work. You need to have everything ready. Have someone help you at first. Put a small amount on the inside of ear where you will put the strip. Put some on the strip as well. Put the first one in vertical just above the bottom part that humps out a bit. Hold the strip to the glue in the ear for about 1 minute. Then do it again with another strip making an X. Except make it a very narrow X so that it is slightly on top of the other strip. This will give it more strength to hold the ear and both strips. Be sure to put glue on the ear and strip when you do second piece. Hold again for one minute. Give him something to do so that he doesn't shake his head too much. The strips will usually stay in for a 4-5 days. I went through a few boxes before it finally stood on its own. If you use the tan ones they are not very noticeable inside the ear. No one noticed them when we went out for walks. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## BoyMaximus

i just ordered the skin bond thursday so hopefully i'll get it by monday. i was also thinking about maybe using the insulation tubing with the skin bond. have you heard about that?
thanks for the info.


----------



## savapet2

No haven't heard of that one. I tried the tp roll and that didn't work. Also tried sponge hair rollers. Seems the strips worked the best and did the job. One day I will show b4 and after pics. It gets easier after you do it the first time. Use the glue thinly on ear amd strip so as not to get too much outside of the strip when you hold it in place. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## BoyMaximus

will do! thanks for the help...my poor boy's ears need it!


----------



## savapet2

How old is your boy?


----------



## Annemarie

Wonder if it would be safe to use the TearMender with the strips???????? Can't seem to locate skin bond.


----------



## BoyMaximus

maximus just turned 7 mos yesterday. i bought the breathe right strips today and was wondering the same thing about the tearmender glue and strips...i haven't gotten my skin bond yet.


----------



## BoyMaximus

OMG!!! I just tried the tearmender and the breathe right strips and his ears are up and beautiful! Maximus looks soooooo handsome...I can't stop staring at his ears up and not flopping!!! Thanks so much Tranquility!!! I did have to use 3 of them on one ear b/c I didn't get the crease all the way...it was kind of billowing in a little bit (if that makes sense). But, I think 3 is ok, right? 

Annemarie, the tearmender seems to be holding them just fine. I guess I'll just have to expect some ear hair to come out with the strips...whenever they fall out. I think Tranquility said 4-5 days...

I'm so amazed at how gorgeous he looks with his ears up!! I hope this works!!! Thanks so much again!!! I'll keep you posted.


----------



## savapet2

The Tear Mender works too but it does irritate the ear a bit and it is harder to get off if you get it on the hair.It also doesn't stay on the ear as long as the skin bond. You can buy it in a surgical store, or online. If the strips come out do it again right away, but keep checking to see if they will stand on thier own every now and then. 3 is fine. whatever it takes. Like I said earlier, if the ears don't stay up at least you will be able to have the strips handy for whenever you want to see those beutiful ears up and most people won't know they are there..My boy is going on 11 months and they are up now, finally!


----------



## Annemarie

I think I'll wait and get the skin bond online. I'm afraid the Tearmender might irritate her poor ears. I did try glueing them together again but it only held for a couple of hours as they are all hard from the original glue residue.


----------



## savapet2

The residue will peel right off and that's one of the reasons why it may be irritating for them. When it gets hard it sticks more to the ear than to the strip. With the skin bond it sticks to both and it's made for skin unlike TM which is made for fabric.. I know when I used TM I kept poking at his ears to peeel it. With the skin bond it just seems to disolve or it's easier to peel away any residue.


----------



## BoyMaximus

Darn...I should have waited for the skin bond, but, who knows when I'll get it!! Hopefully it will be delivered today...so I'll be ready to reglue with the skin bond. 
Tranquility, do you think your pup was still teething and that's why it took so long for his ears to come up? And, so now your pup is 11 months and ears are up for good?! That's fantastic...there's hope!!! Thanks!


----------



## Annemarie

Just came up with another bright idea!!!!!!! Just got a new remote for the tv and it came in one of those hard plastic packages, bet you could cut it into strips and glue them in, it's pretty rigid and looks like it would be a good option.

My friend also suggested glueing in a piece of styrofoam cup.


----------



## BoyMaximus

Ok...i'm going to attempt to paste in a picture of my pup Maximus with the breathe right strips in. You might not be able to see them too good, but you'll definitely see his ears are up!!








And, here's a pic with his ears floppy...








I hope I did it right...if there's no pictures, sorry...I'll keep trying.

Annemarie, I'd try the insulation tubing!!


----------



## savapet2

I think the reason my pup had problems with one of his ears staying down is b/c He had elbow dysplasia and Pano and I think he was in pain a lot and you know how they tend to keep thier ears back or down when they are in pain. Also, he is not the only pup in the litter with soft ears. One of his litter mates has an ear down and one has perfect ears.. I don't think it had anything to do with teething. I am against calcium supplementing. Thier ears will come up with or without our help if they are going to come up. Some pups ears are up at 8 weeks and others not until eight months and I don't think anyone knows why the ears act the way they do otherwise there wouldn't be so many different ways and measures to fix them. I started to be pro-active when he was six months old and I just didn't give up. One of the reasons I used BR strips was b/c it allowed the ear to be free to use it's muscles while running etc., If it has something hard in it then the ear muscles can't work naturally b/c they're moving against something and the dog may not use the muscle properly. With the strips. The ear flexes as it would normally but the ear stays up as well.It really is a per dog issue. If your girls ears are very soft and flop over without a base or if she just puts them up now and then and has a base. Sometimes it can be an attitude thing. Can she get them up at all? I think the base has to be there in order for this to work. By base I mean the hard part on the back side of the ear that comes up from the back of the head.


----------



## BoyMaximus

Maximus' ears definitely go up once in a while...at very random times. I think he has a pretty good base going so hopefully with some perserverance we'll get those big things up! 
I totally agree with you about the strips. I love having the majority of his ear free, it doesn't seem so invasive. I really hope it works.
Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Where to get the skin bond glue ? I have already bought TM glue. I haven't tried glueing or doing anything yet , but , needing to asap I feel.

Thanks........


----------



## BoyMaximus

I ordered my skin bond glue online from www.jbpet.com.


----------



## BoyMaximus

ok, apparently I was having a newbie moment and wasn't posting the pics in right. how about this...here's a pic of maximus with his strips in...hope you can see it.


----------



## savapet2

how do you post a picture?


----------



## savapet2

Great looking GSD! Try to put the first strip in more vertically . They don't have to go so far to the top of the ear as much as they have to support the contour, or the curve more so than the tip of ears. When the first set comes out they may stand for a bit. As soon as they go down, do it again. He reminds me of my boy. His left ear leaned more when he was relaxed. Not sure but it seems as though I see a lot of GSD's with the left ear down or weak more than the right ear. Getting his attention with a ball and running helps the muscles while the strips are in.


----------



## Annemarie

Cara's ears do stay up at times, usually in the morning when she is outside, wonder does it have anything to do with the cold? Left one is up more than the right. Will try the breathright strips when I get the glue, did'nt think about the plastic being really rigid.


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Would it be ok to just use the TM glue since we have it ? Hate to wait on the other to get here. I wil have to go get some breathe-rite strips now. Anyone know 4-sure if this method works ? Do you feel this is the route to go ? I have read so many ways & still haven't tried any , but , I think I need to now to get this 1 ear up for good !


Thanks........


----------



## tracyc

You won't know until you try. You can't hurt the ear any, so you don't have anything to lose. 

I think since you're only doing one ear that the Breaterite strip method is a good one to start with. The TM glue will work just fine. 

Practice with the strip and no glue to get an idea of where you want to position the strip for best "hold." It make take two strips in a V, X, or 11 pattern. 

Clean off the inside of the floppy ear, dry it well. Apply the TM glue to the Breatherite strip in a thin line, then apply to the ear and hold for a minute or two. 

Good luck.


----------



## savapet2

The TM irritated my guys ears after a few times and the glue is almost impossible to get off of the fur if it does get on it. The Skin Bond is made for human skin and doesn't irritate the dogs ear. I will post a picture of b4 and after if I can figure out how to do it. The TM does not hold it in the ear as long as the Skin Bond does. Make sure you put a thin line in the ear and on the strip, hold for 30-60 seconds. You can certainly use the TM until you get the skin bond. My boy is 11 months old now and I started to do his ears at 8.5 months with the strips, religiously.


----------



## BoyMaximus

Wow! It took 2.5 months to get his ears up? That's so awesome that you were determined and it worked! I hope I'm as lucky.


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Can you damage the ear itself at at ? I guess I mean, how would you know if the ear is damaged at all due to ruff play or something. If this is the case, can you tell & would the ear ever stand ? I was in a wreck & pup probably it the dash before falling to the floor & not sure if this affected his ear. I'm not sure if his ear got hit , but , it's his left ear & the side of him that would have hit the dash. His ear both were up till the wreck & then the one feel within days of the wreck. I hope to help the ear & get it to stay 4 good ! Any other places on finding the skin bond ? I will use the TM for now.

Thanks


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Also, then breathe-rite strips are that strong ?


----------



## savapet2

What did your Vet say? I reccommend that you have your Vet check his ear to make sure there is no damage. Usually they can feel the ear to see if there is any damage to the muscle. But did you say your dog had a base? It is a bit suspicious though if they were up b4 the accident and now they aren’t. Trauma may take some time to heal both physically and psychologically. I think if the base is there and the leather isn’t too soft then you may have a chance with the strips. It is recommended though, that when puppy is growing into his ears that play is limited with other dogs since they like to bite the ears. If he had an injury to his ear this may also be the reason why it has fallen. Either way, have him checked and it doesn't hurt to do the strips as well. He may need some encouragement and help (strips) if he's favoring that ear. Surgical supply stores or ask your vet if he knows where you can get SB. BR strips are strong enough to make the ear stand. You just have to be patient and don't give up. It took me nearly 3 months.


----------



## Annemarie

Well, update on Cara's ears. Got my skin bond and the strips and was ready for action. Put the strips in one of the ears in an x pattern but she went crazy, did not like it. She was shaking her head and trying to scratch at her ear so I had to remove them, I was afraid she would hurt herself. 

So I guess the strips are out for us, we'll just have leave them alone and hope for the best.


----------



## Brightelf

BoyMaximus, how are the ears doing? When do the strips come out? I'm curious... interesting method!


----------



## BoyMaximus

Well, on Friday afternoon the strips in his right ear were just about all the way out so I went ahead and pulled it off and his ear stood up all by itself! It was amazing!! I was so excited! But, by yesterday evening his ear was kind of down, I wonder if it was b/c he was relaxed b/c this morning his right ear was back up! So, I think we were successful on his right ear. I guess when he's relaxed he'll just keep them kind of down a bit. However, his left ear is a different story. That one may take some more work. The strips were out this a.m...2 weeks that they were in today. His left ear is somewhat up but, very weak looking...kind of floppy at the tip. I may give it a day or two and either try the strips again or try the skin bond and insulation tubing. He's 7.5 mos now so I definitely don't have time to wait on it. Looking at him right now his left ear is definitely weak and I may just have to do something tonight. Probably the strips, they seem less invasive. Thanks for the inquiry...I'll keep you posted for sure! Keep your fingers crossed!!


----------



## Brightelf

I've heard of dogs who's ears finish going all the way up completely, as rare as this is, after 11 months of age. You could kust keep the strips in rutinely until he's a year old, if there's no irritation? They just seem so much easier on the dog than rollers and tubing etc... and they work for Maximus, it seems! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## shepherdbydesign

I had the same problem my vet used tampons and glued them in the inside of his ears. we kept them in for 6 days and gave him a day break and did it for another 6 days and after 3 weeks they stayed up. but she also taped both ear together so that the ears would stand upright instead of slanted. hope this helps


----------



## BoyMaximus

Both ears are now free of strips and both appear to be doing well. While he's relaxing on the couch his ears are definitely relaxed too and are flopping off to the side, but, as soon as he gets up and walks around, they're both up. Very weird, these ears of his!! I think I'm done...and I'm sure he's relieved!


----------



## PlatinumEq

Breath Right strips are bought... and we're getting ready to put them in. I got the skin bond a couple of days ago... Wish us luck!


----------



## PlatinumEq

[ QUOTE ]
Breath Right strips are bought... and we're getting ready to put them in. I got the skin bond a couple of days ago... Wish us luck! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sigh... no luck. I think we had six in one ear and it only held it to the side. Hubby pulled them out. I have an appt with a vet that's a breeder, etc in a week, so hopefully she'll be able to help.


----------



## miche1968

I bought some of the breatheright strips here in the uk and put them in an hey presto they were up i will include a couple of befor and after pics for you to see but so far so good

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w213/miche1168/2007_0518april20070011.jpg

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w213/miche1168/2007_0407april20070124.jpg


and heres with the breathright strips

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w213/miche1168/2007_0518april20070106.jpg

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w213/miche1168/2007_0518april20070103.jpg

so far so good


----------



## Romance

are those the anti snoring strips?


----------



## shepherdbydesign

I use tampons for their ears. Use surgical glue to keep them in and then rap tape around their ears, but make sure that you support the ears by rapping aroung the other ear. This prevents the troubled ear from laying down because of the weight. after 6 days remove tape and let air for 1 day and repeat this proceedure again. Our Otto needed 3 weeks for the lazy ear to stand completely


----------



## miche1968

> Originally Posted By: Romanceare those the anti snoring strips?


yes they are , they come in white or tan colour and come in different lengths , small/med and large depending on how big your GSD ears are depends on what you should buy, i had the small/medium and seem to be ok but i may invest also in the next size up as well


----------



## miche1968

this is before 



and now after with the strips in


----------



## melindajane

False eyelash glue works. I just put some around the edges of the breath rite strip and it would stay in Kyra's ears for about 5 days. I started using the strips when Kyra was about a year and 1/2. She is 5 years old now and both ears are standing even though they are still soft. I no longer have to use the strips!

Good luck


----------



## Momma

Well, i put them in but it just looks like her ears, or at least her left, my right, looks really heavy, here r some close-ups...

This one looks like it will do well...









This one looks like it may have some trouble, maybe I should relocate the strips??


----------



## melindajane

I always just put one large strip in each ear right at the crease, toward the outside of the ear. Kyra was over a year when I started doing this and she would hold her ears up on her own when she was interested in something. I think the important thing is to play with the strips on your own and see when they seem to bring the ear up. I did this at first and did not use glue until I had a pretty good idea where it would make the ear stand!! The left ear looks good. On the right ear you might want to move the strip up some, over the crease until the tip of the ear comes all the way up. Hope this helps.


----------



## Momma

Well, I took the strips out and the ear fell, now I cant get it back up, I dont think this is working.







Any other suggestions?


----------



## melindajane

How old is your pup??


----------



## dearraine

At what age would you consider starting this? 

My pup will be 12 weeks old on Tuesday.

Ears seem floppy.

It can't hurt right?

Lorraine


----------



## tracyc

You're a little early. 5 months old is about the right time to think about taping or glueing ears if they aren't showing any signs of standing. It's normal for them to go up and down during teething.


----------



## melindajane

I would give him a chance to hold them up on his own! 12 weeks is nothing to worry about. I got Kyra at almost 7 months and her ears were up some and mostly down. I think the strips work best when the ears have formed a base, which did not really happen with Kyra until about 9 months!


----------



## dearraine

Thank you. Left ear was way down today and I think I saw some teeth in there that were trying to break through the gums. 

Lots of loose stool today too. 

I remember that from when my kids were young and teething. 
They salivate more and swallow it. 

Wonder if dogs do that too?

Lorraine


----------



## JKlatsky

Well...We caved and finally did something about his ears. We wanted to be as non-invasive as possible to start out with...so we tried the Breathe Right strips and it seems to be working. Poor Argos has had bad allergies and developed a secondary skin infection and has been on antibiotics for about a month. I think he was so miserable from all the itching that he just didn't get his ears up. We used eyelash glue to put them in...intially as a temporary measure until the skin bond glue we ordered came in...but the eyelash glue seems to be working well. His strips have been in for about a week and one strip just came out...I'm opting not to replace as the ear is still up. Anyway...picture.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

bump


----------



## Mandalay

When I first got my Dobie and was thinking of having her ears done (I eventually decided not to) I found some sort of plastic thing made for this purpose. It got glued or taped in place on the dogs ear and it could be cut to contour the ear. Does anyone know what I am referring to or a similiar product?


----------



## cgarrity

Mole skin ear forms are available from Germany with the glue. They fit to contour the ear and are placed immediately above the ear opening to keep oxygen circulation in the ear intact. They can be cut to the proper size for your dog. I recently used these on my 7 mos. old GSD pup when he was 5 mos. old. I kept them in for 1 month and the ears are both up and standing correctly now. Not sure if they would have stood up on their own after teething, but I didn't want to take any chances. If you PM me I'll give you my breeder's name and she sells them for $55 including the glue.


----------



## angelaw

Wow, $55 for $15 worth of stuff?

You can get Dr. Scholl's mole skin inserts at any drugstore, walmart, etc. Cut to shape, glue in with skin bond. The mole foam works better than the thinner skin.

http://www.allegromedical.com/ostomy-supplies-c529/skin-bond-latex-adhesive-p551823.html
12.95

You could probably use the eyelash glue or reg. skin bandage adhesive as well.


----------



## cgarrity

The one's I'm talking about actually are shaped like an ear and have a form on the bottom with an ear opening in them. They come from Germany and the glue was from Germany too (all of the text on the bottle was German but I'm sure it could have been purchased in the U.S.). I was a novice at doing this and it was very easy. They literally popped right in and they were pretty easy to get out.

I kept the forms and I could re-use them again if I need them on another dog in the future. They're pretty sturdy.


----------



## frenchie27

My 6 mo. old has tape on right now. I paid a vet to put it on him because I was desperate. He has had the tape on for 3 days so far. But if that doesn't work, I will contemplate ear implants. But it would be nice to also try out this german product. Do you have a website?


----------



## Luvmygsd's

Hi,
I have been reading about the breathe-rite strips for dogs. I have used the tear mender method (I glue the ear over the top of her head) and every week or so the one ear comes down after a couple hours. My pup is just 6 months old. Her other ear is fine, up straight. I would like to try the breathe-rite strips but don't know quite how to use it. Could some one give me instructions on just where to put the strips? I think her ear has stayed down because she had a large hematoma (another thread) on the side of her neck that was pulling all her loose skin to that side, including her ear. We have the hematoma taken care of, thank God.
I am becoming doubtful her ear will stand, but I am going to keep trying. Any advice will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## tracyc

I've seen pictures where others have used the Breathe-rite strips, glueing them in either an "X" shape inside the ears, or an upside down "V." The strips serve as a splint, so they should go across the part of the ear that wants to fold down.


----------



## Salblock

Hello!!!

My GSD puppy has erect ears. But I did have a mishap somewhere because one of her ears "tip" is floppy. Its not the forward floppy like others have shown. Instead the ear goes backwards. She also has a UTI we are correcting and when I took her into the vet they took a look at her ear. They said it wasnt going to come back up and I should talk to my breeder about taping or gluing.

She is only 3.5 months old. I will post some pictures.

How would I apply the strips? Do you think they would still work if she has broken or damaged cartlige?


----------



## bmass01

I did Dakota's ears today, he is about 4 1/2 months and was beginning to get a crease on the side of his ears and they are very soft so I went ahead and took measures. I first tried the X way, ears did not stand, then I tried molefoam. Dakota freaked out! So I took 2 lg strips put them end to end, skin bond and press right up the middle.

Before (about a week ago) 









Now with strips


----------



## Northof60

How are Dakota's ears doing now? Did it work?


----------



## bmass01

Has not been quite a week yet. I had to replace the strips in one ear all together and the bottom stip in the other ear. The one I had to replace all together stood for a short time which is more than it did before. 

So additional information, make sure you do not put the strips too far down in the ear as the wax build up makes the strips come off.


----------



## Donald Bessey

The strips work great


----------



## BJDimock

Shaving the fur away will also help the strips stay attached for longer!


----------



## jdiaz

is this skin bond not sold in any pet stores ? I would like to try the breath strips.


----------



## jdiaz

Hi, I have a question, are you suppose the shave the hair then aplpy the srtips with some type of bond and thats it. 
i have been asking around as well and i was told to try the old cushion curlers and masking tape. i guess back in the day that was the trick the worked so well ??
after reading all these issues look like the strips are the big winner, they are expensive.


----------



## bmass01

Ok, so I tried the strips. At this point I have 1 ear up and a floppy ear that stand some times. I think the only thing I accomplished was building a base for the ears. Dakota started to get sores as I was frequently changeing them because the part closest to the ear canal would start coming off. If I had to do it again, I would do ear inserts like KC Pike did for Ditka as see on this thread. Ear inserts


----------



## k950ECHO

OK, I had to tell you. After I got off work (1800-0600) I went straight to the nearest 24 hr Walmart and purchased the Clear Breathe Right Strips and Eye Lash Glue. Raced home, cleaned the one lazy ear (witch Hazel), waited for it to dry. While waiting for it to dry , unpeeled the backing of the strip off & laid the sticky side up on the sink. Applied the eye las glue in a thin line on the sticky side, allowing the glue to get tacky and after trying to get her settled into a Platz, placed the strip where the ear bends at and applied it holding in place for about 15 sec. I had to apply a second strip for the top portion of the ear, over laping the end of the first strip. 

12 hrs later, after sleeping, still are up. and You cant even see the strips/glue. the ear looks naturally up. (strips still attached.) THIS IS AWESOME !!!!!

Breathe Right Strips, $4.62 / Eye Lash Glue, $ 2.52, Ears that stand making my GSD looking awesome and sexy??? PRICELESS.


----------



## Samba

They don't manufacturer Skin Bond any longer. I think it was a Smith-Nephew product. Torbot is the recommended replacement and it seems to work well.


----------



## Samba

I tried the extra strength breathe rite strips but they didn't stay in long. Next got the Torbot and some Moleskil Plus. Put the strips between two moleskin ear cut outs and stuck it in with the Torbot. Working well. This picture with the BR strips only in.


----------



## macinblack

Can I just say I love this part of the fourm - don't get my wrong - it's all around great forum but my pup now is going though this stage where he had them both up, now he has one up and the other one he is being lazy with - lol!! Anyways thank you for all the helpful hints!!!


----------



## Samba

Looking rather like the flying nun, the ears had been up before.










Moleskin Plus glued in with Torbot. Yarn sandwiched between two moleskin pieces and tied together Sheltie style.









Breathe Rite strips can go between moleskin for added support.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt

Well my guy is only 17 weeks old but his ears have never shown a sign of standing. I ordered some perma-type surgical glue and it just came in. I think I'm gonna go pick up the strips this week. I don't think it could hurt to try, and I'm only a couple weeks early anyway.


----------



## Redgrappler

Can someone post a video of this method?


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt

It would be a long video, ever try to hold a pup still? HAHA. Took me forever.


----------



## kearanentalo

Has anyone ever done an older dog, like 6 or 7 YEARS? I have a rescue that would be gorgeous if the ears were up better.


----------



## Raziel

> Originally Posted By: ILuv2TrackHas anyone ever done an older dog, like 6 or 7 YEARS? I have a rescue that would be gorgeous if the ears were up better.


Thats mean.
If my dogs ears were floppy he would still be cute.
I wouldnt pin & tape & pipecleaner ?



PS I like the dogs ears sideways better!!!
(First pic)


----------



## Raziel

> Originally Posted By: ch3ckpo1ntWell my guy is only 17 weeks old but his ears have never shown a sign of standing. I ordered some perma-type surgical glue and it just came in. I think I'm gonna go pick up the strips this week. I don't think it could hurt to try, and I'm only a couple weeks early anyway.


Thats really early to tell.
Hes still a young puppy


----------



## redsox10

I have been using the strips for only 3 days. His floppier ear is down with about 25% of the strip just hanging there. It is no longer supporting it. How do I get the strip out to put another one in without hurting him? Any suggestions?

He found the perfect spot last night to rub his ears against something to get these out.

His one ears was almost up before this. The strip fell out and it has stayed up now. Hope it lasts.


----------



## lrodptl

redsox10 said:


> I have been using the strips for only 3 days. His floppier ear is down with about 25% of the strip just hanging there. It is no longer supporting it. How do I get the strip out to put another one in without hurting him? Any suggestions?
> 
> He found the perfect spot last night to rub his ears against something to get these out.
> 
> His one ears was almost up before this. The strip fell out and it has stayed up now. Hope it lasts.


 We've been breatheright stripping for 4 months and now he only needs one. He got used to it and never bothers with it. We distract him when gluing and distract him with a walk or ball play immediately after. We use Unisolve to remove a worn out strip.


----------



## JazminsMomSami

Raziel said:


> Thats mean.
> If my dogs ears were floppy he would still be cute.
> I wouldnt pin & tape & pipecleaner ?
> 
> 
> 
> PS I like the dogs ears sideways better!!!
> (First pic)



Whew i thought i was the only one disturbed by this. GSD's are gorgeous no matter what, the breatheright strip thing is ok but to go as far as implants? thats animal abuse. Maybe i feel this way because im a snob since my dogs ears stick straight up... id love her regardless


----------



## c1chelle

*Ears up?*

Well I think I'm going to try it. Karma has one lazy ear, but at least the other one stood up. She looked like a helicopter for awhile. Here are some before pics and I'll keep u posted.

~Chelle


----------



## grissom1

*Gsd ears*

I cannot seem to get seem to get anything to stick inside of my boys ears,I have cleaned them with rubbing alcohol and nothing seems to stick,he will be 11 mths old this week and still has two floppy ears.I am open for any and all suggestions,Thanks


----------



## jakeylover

my boy is just now 6 months, and both floppy ears. I think its pretty cute, but i wouldnt mind the ears going up. We brought him back to the breeder today and she taped them. I'm going to leave this in and see what happens, and after maybe try to breathe right strips. thatnk you for all of the info!


----------



## Kobe24

My puppy will not cooperate at all when I try to tape his ears. He squirms and runs away, making it impossible to tape his ears. Hes fine when I touch his ears with my hand but as soon as a bring tape, breathright strips, or skin bond around he won't listen at all. Any tips? Hes already 5 months so it's kind of urgent.


----------



## koda00

Kobe24 said:


> My puppy will not cooperate at all when I try to tape his ears. He squirms and runs away, making it impossible to tape his ears. Hes fine when I touch his ears with my hand but as soon as a bring tape, breathright strips, or skin bond around he won't listen at all. Any tips? Hes already 5 months so it's kind of urgent.


with mine, i give him a nice knuckle bone to chomp on while it put the moleskin& strips on. Didnt phase him a bit.


----------



## biggie2012

*lazy ear*



Raziel said:


> Thats really early to tell.
> Hes still a young puppy


 How do you use the strips or glue them into the ear?


----------



## koda00

biggie2012 said:


> How do you use the strips or glue them into the ear?


the way i did it was to put the BR strips on top of the moleskin. BR strips as more tear mender glue (wait for glue to get tacky b4 sticking on the mole skin) BR strips go on the inside outer edge of the ear. Depending on how thick the ear is you might have to double up on the BR strips.


----------



## LynnPritchard

Good morning! I'm looking at your ear post from 2009, with the moleskin, the purple yard, and the Breathe Rite strips underneath. Did it work out? I'm struggling with a large boned puppy, 6 mo old today, with floppy ears. Looking at lots of options, and yours looks interesting. What ultimately happened with you pup? Thanks!


----------



## Lwilley

I have a 6 month old whose ears will stand up independently for a few moments several times a day, usually after a nap. This is our 4th GSD and we never had an issue with ears not standing on their own. I feel his ears will eventually stand but my husband is anxious for them to stand now as all of the litter mates ears have been up for quite awhile now so we are trying the BR strips.

My question is can you put too many in and actually make the ear too heavy? Also do you run the risk of changing the natural shape of the ear by placing the strips in the wrong area?


----------



## Ace GSD

Dont those strips have some kind of menthol ? im afraid its gonna irritate the ear


----------



## owens91

where exaactly do i put the brethe right strips at in or on the ear, i put them in but she just shakes them out eventually, or i put them on the insides of her ear along the edges, but they either fall out or the ears will still flop, starting to get irritated because they would go up for short periods of time though out the day


----------



## gtaroger

I have a 14 week old pup. At 10 weeks his right ear was standing up perfect and the left ear was folding at about half way up.I took him to the vet for his shots and check up, at that time and the vet found that he had a infection in his right. He was treated with ear drops for a week.I took him back to the vet in two weeks and the infection was cleared up . Now the left ear is standing up perfect and the right ear leans to the left now.It stands up but leans over some. At times the right ear stands perfect for a short time.This is my 6th GSD and I've never had a problem with any of my dogs ears till now.Is this common for the ears to do this and do I have anything to worry about? Roger


----------



## Lisa Brooks

*glue from strip and tea pee pulled out my boys ear hair*

hey guys so I tried tear mender glue and tea pee and that worked for a week but pulled out hair then I tried strips and that pulled his hair out ears have been standing up for about an hour now but did this damage his ears will his hair grow back


----------

